# Sunday Special - One-Hit Wonders



## luckytrim (Jul 2, 2018)

Sunday Special - One-Hit Wonders


1. What one hit wonder hit No.1 with 'Venus' in  1970?
2. What one hit wonder had a No.1 with 'I Can Help' in  1974?
3. Who topped the charts with 'Don't Give Up On Us' in  1977?
4. What one hit wonder went to No.1 with 'Lovin' You' in  1975?
5. ____  ___________ had many hits with the group he was  formerly with, but 
his one solo hit 'Welcome Back' went to No.1 in  1976
6. A real easy one. What one hit wonder hit No.1 with 'Play  That Funky 
Music' in 1976?
7. The group ___________ went to No.1 with 'The Night Chicago  Died' in 
1974.
8. What one hit wonder went to No.1 with 'The  Hustle'?
9. What singer was a one hit wonder with 'You Light Up My  
Life' in 1977?
10. What one hit wonder went to No.1 with 'Knock On Wood' in  1979?
11. What Disco one hit wonder soared to No.1 with 'Ring My  Bell' in 1979?
12. What one hit wonder went to No.1 with 'Hot Child In The  City' in 1978?
13. The studio group _______________ featuring the Three  Degrees had a No.1 
hit with 'TSOP(The Sound Of Philadelphia)'.
14. ____ _______ was a one hit wonder with 'Kung Fu Fighting'  in 1974.
15. What one hit wonder hit No.1 with 'The Night The Lights  Went Out In 
Georgia' in 1973?
16. What radio DJ  was a one hit wonder with 'Disco  Duck'?
17. Bill _________ was a one hit wonder with 'Gonna Fly Now'  in 1977.
18. _________ was a one hit wonder with “Undercover Angel' in  1977.
19. The ________  _____  ____ shot to No.1 with 'Afternoon  Delight' in 
1976.
20. What one hit wonder had a No.1 with 'Seasons In The Sun'  in 1974?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
.
.
.1. Shocking Blue
2. Billy Swan
3. David Soul
4. Minnie Riperton
5. Sebastian
6. Wild Cherry
7. Paper Lace
8. Van McCoy
9. Debby Boone
10. Amii Stewart
11. Anita Ward
12. Nick Gilder
13. MFSB
14. Carl Douglas
15. Vicki Lawrence
16. Rick Dees
17. Conti
18. Alan O’Day 
19. Starland Vocal Band
20. Terry Jacks


----------

